# Trying to identify a signature



## Michael Smith (Oct 3, 2020)

The following signature is attached to a landscape of sunflowers, about 40x50". I can't get the full picture, but here is the signature. Any ideas? (the thumbnail appears to be rotated +90°, but the frame is on the bottom.

Thank you!!!


----------

